# Introducing myself



## WoodburyLionsClub (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello to everyone on the forum!

My name is Frank and I'm a member of the Woodbury Lions Club. For the past 28 years, we've sponsored a "Haunted Hayride" as a fundraiser. This year, it's my turn in the barrel to head up the "haunted barn" committee. I'm looking to do something completely different this year and use Chromadepth to enhance the experience for our attendees. I'm getting rather smart on this really quickly. 

As to me, I've retired from two careers - one in Information Technology where I spent 25 years designing mainframe applications (some of which you might have used directly or indirectly) and the other, as a chef at a resort in rural Connecticut. Now, most of my time is taken up with the Lions and helping out with our fundraisers. 

If you have ideas, Chromadepth or other, that might help me design this years barn, please feel free to pass them along. For the most part, the bulk of my budget will be on paint so low-cost but interesting ideas are the best ones. This looks like the right place to develop my Halloween "chops". It's nice to make the acquaintance of all of you!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Frank.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Frank!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Frank. Wow 28 years is a long time to be haunting, I'm sure you'll have as much to share as this forum can give. Good luck this year!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings frank! i have no idea what chromadepth is but i'm sure someone can explain it.

as for cheap props, this forum is full of ideas. some of the most amazing props are built for less then 20 dollars. i've built props for less then that even. 

if you need help or ideas feel free to ask!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Frank


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Frank! It's nice to have you!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. I was going to invite you to the NJ/PA make and takes but I see you already found the southern half of the group. I'm hoping to get down there and meet everyone one meeting.


----------

